# Ship And Shore: An Insider Explains the Maritime World



## Davidr689 (Jul 31, 2014)

My latest book, just launched today and available on Amazon or the Namma.org bookstore.
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Ship-Shore-Insider-Explains-Maritime/dp/1954238037/

or

The NAMMA bookstore: https://namma.org/member-resources/bookstore/
I donated my writing and proceeds from the book sales will benefit NAMMA the North American Maritime Ministry Association which represents 55 seafarer missions throughout North America. 
Buy a book or send as a gift this holiday season. All for a worthy cause.

Chaplain David Reid MA FNI


----------

